# Queen Latifah to marry longtime girlfriend



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 30, 2007)

*November 30, 2007.* It's happened. MediaTakeOut.com has EXCLUSIVELY learned that Queen Latifah and her longtime girlfriend Jeanette are OFFICIALLY ENGAGED!!! The two women have been in a relationship for more than 4 years - and they've finally decided to make it official.

And there's more. MediaTakeOut.com can confirm that the two are planning on *PUBLICLY coming out to the world* about their engagement. Word is that once Queen Latifah's finished promoting her current movie, _The Perfect Holiday_ an announcement will be made.

MediaTakeOut.com can't reveal our source to this story, but we can tell you that we're 100% sure on this one. And we can also tell you that *ABSOLUTELY NO ONE in the media (no magazines, no bloggers, no TV stations, no radio personalities - NO ONE)* else is reporting this story right now. We figured we'd share this info with you guys first - our nearly 2 million closest friends...


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well congrats to her if its true!


----------



## Bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree, congrats to her if that is true.

That movie that she is promoting looks really good.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 30, 2007)

She's a lesbian!! I had no idea! Well, congrats!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 30, 2007)

dang!!! I had no idea she was lesbian either


----------



## Aprill (Nov 30, 2007)

congrats to her


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 30, 2007)

I never knew either.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't know she was a lesbian neither...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 30, 2007)

whoa..she is a lesbian?!!!!! news to me. I am happy for her. hopefully she doesn't loose any fans because of this.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't know either.


----------



## Karren (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never knew either. Me neither... But hey.. I still love her and think she's the greatest!!


----------



## Nox (Nov 30, 2007)

Aww! Queen's fiance is very pretty. It's not that big of a splash because she has been out of the closet for a long while, but she doesn't make a point to refer to it. Kind of like Anderson Cooper.


----------



## macface (Nov 30, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 30, 2007)

Well holy shit! I didn't know she was a lesbian either! Wow! Congrats to them!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww! Queen's fiance is very pretty. It's not that big of a splash because she has been out of the closet for a long while, but she doesn't make a point to refer to it. Kind of like Anderson Cooper. I like that about them and Jodie Foster too. They dont need to make an annoucement about who they are with.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 30, 2007)

Well news to me too! Congrats to her if true. And her friend/fiance is a very pretty woman.


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like that about them and Jodie Foster too. They dont need to make an annoucement about who they are with. Hi,
Congrats to the Queen.

I like that about Queen and Jodie too. Reminds me of something David Hyde Pierce (Niles Crane on "Frazier") once said: "Just because my life's an open book, doesn't mean I'm going to read it to you."


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! I had no idea! They look happy together! Best of luck to you Queen!!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats to her. She is a wonderful person, and I wish her happiness


----------



## Misscoco (Nov 30, 2007)

best of luck to her.well finally she decided to get out of the closet.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't know she was a lesbian. They look cute together. And I'm jealous of that ring. Congrats to them I say


----------



## ivette (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whoa..she is a lesbian?!!!!! news to me. I am happy for her. hopefully she doesn't loose any fans because of this.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 1, 2007)

I didn't know she was a lesbian!


----------



## vivelamour (Dec 1, 2007)

I never knew she was a lesbian. But I still love her! She's the GREATEST celeb ever: classy, beautiful, and confident! Her fiancee is also really pretty. Best wishes to both of them!


----------



## mayyami (Dec 1, 2007)

call me moronic, but i had no idea she was a lesbian.

They make a cute couple though, what can I say!


----------



## Saje (Dec 1, 2007)

Man I love that ring!

Congrats to them. They bagged each other a great one


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Dec 1, 2007)

Queen Latifah's sexual orientation has been well known in the black community for years.


----------



## NYchic (Dec 1, 2007)

wow i didn't know she was a lesbian either?


----------



## farris2 (Dec 1, 2007)

I had no idea...but both women are beautiful.I wish them well.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats to them!

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like that about them and Jodie Foster too. They dont need to make an annoucement about who they are with. I had no idea about Jodie Foster. Where the heck have I been?


----------



## Maysie (Dec 1, 2007)

geez, this is news to me about her being a lesbian. She's very pretty.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations to them! I had no idea she was a lesbian either!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 1, 2007)

Gay or straight....she is and always will be one of my favorite personalities.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats to them!

I had no idea about Jodie Foster. Where the heck have I been?

Me either. I just looked Jodie up on wikipedia, and she has been with a partner for 10 years. I thought she was married for some reason. I thought Queen Latifah might be a lesbian b/c there has been a lot of speculation and lately I had seen pictures of her and her girlfriend all the time. It is good that they dont have to announce it to the world. I get kind of tired of people making it such a big secret, then the HUGE announcement that they are gay. Because, honestly, it's not a big deal today if you are or not.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 1, 2007)

I knew about Latifah being a lesbian, but I would be truly shocked if she came out. This I have to see for myself. Media "Fake Out" can't be trusted.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 2, 2007)

i didnt even know she was gay.

but congrats to her!


----------



## cassie4mark (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like that about them and Jodie Foster too. They dont need to make an annoucement about who they are with. Wow I didn't know Queen Latifah was a lesbian.. and is Jodie Foster too? Wow did not know about either of these... Well congrats to Queen and her girlfriend is really pretty!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 3, 2007)

I had no idea she likes women but congrats to them both, she snagged herself a hottie if it's true.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww! Queen's fiance is very pretty. It's not that big of a splash because she has been out of the closet for a long while, but she doesn't make a point to refer to it. Kind of like Anderson Cooper. Ditto!!!
Congrats to them!!!

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Queen Latifah's sexual orientation has been well known in the black community for years. Well I must be part of the community because I knew....lmao



. I love her and if she wants to come out to the rest of the world, I support her 100%


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 4, 2007)

Aww, I'm happy for the both of them!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 4, 2007)

I had NO idea either!


----------



## princessmich (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm i never knew neither. She's a great actress though and very pretty=)


----------

